# April in Alberta ((image heavy))



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

oh JDI! that is horrible!!!
I just won't say anything about the weather here in Ontario... :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Stepher said:


> oh JDI! that is horrible!!!
> I just won't say anything about the weather here in Ontario... :wink:


My ex is in Quebec... he says it's just balmy out there... grr. Oh well, you guys suffered too  Our turn now!!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh man that's awful. It was snowing here last weekend but only about an inch. Hopefully all the snow melts really fast. The snow does make for pretty pictures though.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

mudypony said:


> Oh man that's awful. It was snowing here last weekend but only about an inch. Hopefully all the snow melts really fast. The snow does make for pretty pictures though.


*sigh* here in Alberta we say "Don't like the weather? Wait 5 minutes." 
Chances are it'll all be gone by next weekend... or at least I hope!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

What a great weather! 

Well, we had soaking rain yesterday and today (I was completely wet even in rain poncho after moving horses into stalls).


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats awful JDI. I won't say anything about the 80 degree weather we have had :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Ohhh.. JDI...I really feel for you!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

All I can say is that it made for some cool pictures... kinda...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> mudypony said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man that's awful. It was snowing here last weekend but only about an inch. Hopefully all the snow melts really fast. The snow does make for pretty pictures though.
> ...


It better or I'll be driving out to your house to play horseopoly :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JDI isn't this insane! We could barely get out of our driveway! My ponies are not very happy at all, we did have some green grass coming up  Not anymore. That's funny we are only about an hour away and you have more snow then me. Our's is mainly drifts. It is supposed to be plus eight on Friday though! YAY!!  Have you been driving at all?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh my goodness Allie, that is horrible! Atleast Maia and your puppy seem to be enjoying it for the time being.

I hope it melts quick and that Alberta can catch up with the Spring weather.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww that doesn't look good. 
So opposite from our weather...
but hey, the horsies look so pretty in the snow!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

wow, that´s bad, ! 
hopefully the sun will start shining soon !  
this spring is kinda crazy here, sun one day, snowing the next... 
i was actually sunbathin right besides a snowpile a few days ago, and later that day it started to snow ! :roll:


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

> *sigh* here in Alberta we say "Don't like the weather? Wait 5 minutes."
> Chances are it'll all be gone by next weekend... or at least I hope!!


That's the same thing they say about Michigan. For the past month it's been 70 degrees one day then the next it's snowing. I think spring has finally arrived here though because it's about time.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

mudypony said:


> > *sigh* here in Alberta we say "Don't like the weather? Wait 5 minutes."
> > Chances are it'll all be gone by next weekend... or at least I hope!!
> 
> 
> That's the same thing they say about Michigan. For the past month it's been 70 degrees one day then the next it's snowing. I think spring has finally arrived here though because it's about time.


This happened to me too! Snow one day and then 80 degree weather the next.... ugh


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

M2G - haha! I haven't played that.. yet 

FGR - Yes, I've been driving out there all weekend. Deerfoot at 30 km/h is not fun at all. But the horses have to get fed. I'm looking for a boarding facility now - I'm getting really fed up with the current place. 

Appy -  I hope so too 

PoptartShop - that's about the only GOOD thing about the snow.. although I guess we need the moisture so hay prices aren't through the roof again...

Sissimut - that's pretty impressive! haha!

mudypony - any idea what that is in Celcius??


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

OH WOW!!! where i live its into the 80s and im even tan!!!!!


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Omg just looking at them makes me cold, lol. 

Alto it did make for some beautiful pics :wink:


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

We are coming into Winter in AUS. Most days are about 23 degree (C) although can get up to 26 some days. Fantastic weather  

The snow looks really nice, although i wouldnt like to be living in it lol.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JDI-Deerfoot in this weather! :shock: Would not want to do that! My husband is on his way thru Calgary this morning and he says that it's still pretty awful! On Friday it's supposed to be nice still, crossing my fingers! 

Good luck finding a boarding facility!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Delregans Way said:


> We are coming into Winter in AUS. Most days are about 23 degree (C) although can get up to 26 some days. Fantastic weather
> 
> The snow looks really nice, although i wouldnt like to be living in it lol.


how i envy you ! 23°C ! those are like the hottest days of summer here... 
just reading up a bit, the heat has reached over 29°C ten times since recording was begun ! :roll:


----------

